# AMU - Amadeus Energy



## markrmau (12 September 2005)

Nice chart. I'll probably use the techtrader 180MA of lows for an exit, or perhaps if it drops through the bottom of the channel.


----------



## markrmau (9 October 2005)

*Re: AMU - Amadeus*

AMU announced purchase of more oil wells in US, and a SPP at $1.

Gas production to increase 375% or something like that.

Here is an article on the bull run in gas (75% US homes use gas for heating, coming into winter, no strategic reserves like oil has...)

http://view.exacttarget.com/?ffcc17-fe9216717260077872-fe2c1672746d017f751278-ff2c13767065

Last price at $1.11, however crude has droped since trading halt, and the $1 placement may have slight drag.


----------



## markrmau (7 December 2005)

*Re: AMU - Amadeus - wave 5 coming up?*

Check out volume / gaps for last trading days. 

(Note, when I post something positive about a share I own it usually goes down).


----------



## willow (2 February 2006)

Some positive news and information about this company but I like the chart better. Bought into this on the wedge breakout then it re-traced and formed a descending triangle and parralell range now it looks like it could be on the move again, early stages yet.  I like these breakouts when the moving averages are close or tight to-gether. Cheers Willow


----------



## powwww (2 February 2006)

could see the sp move to $1,50 very quickly...HCs shows at SGT shallows have been confirmed. Check out the FAR anouncement today. As usual, AMU won't release this until they get to td (tomorrow) and they won't confirm it being a success until say monday after wireline logging has been completed.

If sgt shallows are successful, deeps are one step closer "deeps are company making" and will make amu a multi bagger and make far a 20x bagger

po4


----------



## Bluebeard (3 April 2007)

Amadeus seems to be a forgotten stock in here, I was looking around at Oilers and saw this, I havent followed Amadeus at all so Id be interested to see what people think.  Opinions and Info most welcome!


----------



## Knobby22 (3 April 2007)

Nasty business with their offshoot ARW and they have to put in more money to save it. Debt is getting high and recent figures were disappointing however.. if it drops another 10c I will be a buyer.


----------



## Robroy (23 May 2007)

*AMU - bought by The Speculator this week*

The Speculator (David Haselhurst) in today’s Bulletin magazine bought into Amadeus Energy on the strength of its recently successful exploration program in the US (Texas & Louisiana), which has undergone a “bold expansion”.

In brief, he said this:

AMU is now in the high .80s/low .90s. Haselhurst has the “expectation of seeing them at significantly above a dollar in the months ahead”.

During the last 9 months AMU drilled 20 wells and found hydrocarbons in 18 of them. That exploration budget of $6m has been upped to $21m for the next year.

At least two of the wells have ambitious targets which if achieved “should fire up the share price”. The time to target of the first well is 30-35 days, so there may not be any long waits on this one.

The second well may have as much as one million barrels of oil equivalent.

AMU’s P/E is less than 4.

Chairman is “averse” to listing new shares.

Shaw Stockbroking has a buy recommendation on AMU, with a target price of $1.40.

The magazine has hit the newsstands but has not yet been posted on The Bulletin website, so I cannot post a link yet.


----------



## Robroy (23 May 2007)

Here's the link to the Speculator story in today's Bulletin:

http://bulletin.ninemsn.com.au/david-haselhurst/


----------



## greenfs (4 September 2007)

This share has been slaughtered last month given a leading brokers had a target price of $2. Whilst management is good, the problem seens to arise through a lack of trading in the share. Does anyone else have a view as to whether the current sp SHOULD represent fair value?


----------



## Knobby22 (4 September 2007)

It is suffering due to its subsiduary ARU which is a bit of a disaster zone.
The price is a little cheap but not massively so unless there is a big oil find.


----------



## dj_420 (9 October 2007)

Is anyone on this one?

Im looking at getting another oiler after getting on AED at 6 odd dollars. Im deciding between COA and AMU, both seem a bit unloved at the moment!


----------



## porkpie324 (10 October 2007)

I bought on a 'speculator' tip in April 2005, sold half in 2006 and just about got my money back, just riding AMU I'm sure it's share price will go up. I did buy into TEX June this year, I think Tex is at a similar position to AMU 3 years ago all piped into the US system.porkpie


----------



## Trader Paul (3 November 2007)

Hi folks,

AMU is set to see some volatility ahead
this month, according to our astroanalysis:

       05112007 ..... positive news expected here,
                           with 2 time cycles in play


      16112007 ..... negative spotlight on AMU 

 19-23112007 ..... a strong rally here ... ???

      27112007 ..... negative news expected

      30112007 ... minor and positive - finances

 14-17122007 ... 2 significant time cycles may      
focus a positve spotlight on AMU and bring 
some good news, as well ... ???

 21-27122007 ... negative cycle - finances???

have a great weekend

    paul

P.S. ... ADU may also respond to similar cycles,
          as those posted, above.



=====


----------



## ta2693 (5 November 2007)

Quote "Our most significant exploration play to date is expected to *spud in early November*, known as the Schwing #2 well on the Gross Tete project, Louisiana.
Amadeus has a 52% working interest in this well which has a target depth of some 14,500 feet and potential reserves in the region of 35 billion cubic feet of gas and 5 million barrels of oil (100%)."

I expect this news will come out as company announcement very soon which could give us a very good short term return. 77c is very good price from my point of view.


----------



## grace (3 December 2007)

In relation to the drilling of Schwing #2 (a big play for this company), I read that this is expected to take 52 days and only started on 23/11/07 (spud date).  Will it be about 22/1/08 until we have any sought of result?  I have been thinking of selling this one off, but I guess this could be worth waiting for.  Is this timing correct?


----------



## Tradingking (6 December 2007)

Oh dear. the speculator dropped this stock sending the SP down....  I would love to have that many followers where i could influence a stocks SP. If he would of said, ohhh AMU a bargain, we've doubled our holdings it would of rocketed!

ABN Amro have a buy on this stock with a target of $1.26... Let's sit tight and see what happens over the next few months.


----------



## grace (6 December 2007)

Tradingking said:


> Oh dear. the speculator dropped this stock sending the SP down....  I would love to have that many followers where i could influence a stocks SP. If he would of said, ohhh AMU a bargain, we've doubled our holdings it would of rocketed!
> 
> ABN Amro have a buy on this stock with a target of $1.26... Let's sit tight and see what happens over the next few months.




Yes, I got out of this one on Tuesday after reading his Monday internet only posting that he was dumping it (for this weeks Wednesday publication).  Normally he doesn't give too many secrets away on Monday, but this time he did.  Make sure you go onto Monday's postings as well!
I might return though before the big play next year.


----------



## sfx (6 December 2007)

Tradingking said:


> Oh dear. the speculator dropped this stock sending the SP down....  I would love to have that many followers where i could influence a stocks SP. If he would of said, ohhh AMU a bargain, we've doubled our holdings it would of rocketed!
> 
> ABN Amro have a buy on this stock with a target of $1.26... Let's sit tight and see what happens over the next few months.






grace said:


> Yes, I got out of this one on Tuesday after reading his Monday internet only posting that he was dumping it (for this weeks Wednesday publication).  Normally he doesn't give too many secrets away on Monday, but this time he did.  Make sure you go onto Monday's postings as well!
> I might return though before the big play next year.




Sorry I may have missed something here, or I can't read English, however, Grace/TradeKing - who were you referring to in your posts? I can't see any posts here on Monday recommending a SELL. Thanks in advance....


----------



## grace (6 December 2007)

The Speculator (David Haselhurst) has been doing a paper portfolio for over 30 years in The Bulletin magazine (mostly penny hopefuls he calls them).  Monday is an internet update, and Wednesday the publication.  He was covering Amadeus.


----------



## sfx (7 December 2007)

grace said:


> The Speculator (David Haselhurst) has been doing a paper portfolio for over 30 years in The Bulletin magazine (mostly penny hopefuls he calls them).  Monday is an internet update, and Wednesday the publication.  He was covering Amadeus.




Ah that guy - thanks for the clarification. I thought Tradeking was referring to someone else on this forum. 

I used to follow the column during the DotCom boom/bust. And now its the Commodities boom... His trading typifies things for me - you lose some and you win some. But in my case thus far, lose more often than winning...

So is this share a good buy at the current SP being 0.68cents? Whats everyone's thoughts over their new drilling target/prospect, considering their strike rate and track record etc?


----------



## sfx (3 January 2008)

I'll eat my shorts now. From my last post its nearly up 10cents. Not quite but nearly there. There's been a lot of interest as of late. Anyone know anything?!


----------



## Muschu (3 May 2008)

Price is now 50c.  Tim Treadgold [who also writes for the Eureka Report] gave AMU quite a wrap in this morning's West Australian.  In part:
"Disregarding its history, the outlook for Amadeus is remarkable when compared with its share price."
Treadgold is, imo, generally a very informed commentator.
Any thoughts out there?


----------



## pointr (3 May 2008)

We've held some for a year or two. they owe us around $0.80. They seem to do well with the drillbit, prices for their product are high, they have been looking for ways to realise value for their shareholders, etc, etc. Most of the ASX releases have sounded good to me yet the price goes nowhere? They had a lot of debt on the books but have reduced some of it. Mr Treadgold may have identified another winner I hope. AMU's turn is well overdue. We've made some good reurns from "tips/stories" in the financial press but sometimes it can take years for the good news to happen


----------



## exgeo (13 June 2008)

Correspondence with the company secretary regarding oil & gas hedging:
.....................................................................


> Dear James,
> 
> The current status of our hedge contracts is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## grace (29 July 2008)

Pretty good quarterly out today.  I have seen valuations for this one from 80cents to over a 94cents.



> Shaw Stockbroking issued a forecast on June 5 predicting full year net profit of $17.8 mill for 07/08 (up $3.9 mill).  ie earnings of 9.8c per shares.
> 
> At todays price of 55c, is on a low 5.7 times earnings!






> HIGHLIGHTS
> Oil and gas sales revenue up 23% on the previous quarter, to a record $US16.5 million.
> Average oil price received up 20% on the previous quarter to $US108.36/BO.
> Average gas price received up 27% on the previous quarter to $US11.06/MCF.
> ...




Looking pretty cheap at the moment based on these figures.


----------



## grace (13 August 2008)

Here is The Speculators write up today on Amadeus.  Figures for the year just gone should be good, as well as for 08/09 should oil prices stay firm.



> A greatly undervalued oil stock
> 
> America’s Wells Fargo Bank must regard the Australian-listed Amadeus Energy (AMU.AX
> 
> ...


----------



## Trader Paul (15 August 2008)

Hi folks,

AMU ... already off its recent lows and we are
expecting a positive cycle over the next couple
of trading days. to continue the rally ... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## pointr (29 September 2008)

AMU is still crawling along. It has several positives coming, in my view for investors with more than a one month time frame.
1) It is commencing a buyback of 10% of its shares funded from production.
2) by late next year it will have closed out its hedge position which at present is a significant negative.
3) Its investment in ARW which has been written down to zero may have some value after all with ARW's recent biodeisel contract with FMG
4) Although constantly varying the Aus$, oil price, hedge equation has moved in its favour.
On its website there are quite a few articles of interest, the url below is worth a read, even for the first few paragraphs for the authors view of financial advisors if nothing else
http://www.amadeusenergy.com/media/33005/080503west_treadgold.pdf


----------



## pointr (20 March 2009)

Another HOT thread. Yesterday AMU released the results of corporate navel gazing, feels it is significantly undervalued in comparison to its reserve position. Its quite reasonable assumption in regards to its SP/reserves position is that at current prices it is better off buying back its shares and reducing debt than exploring for hydrocarbons. A guaranteed way of increasing reserves per share and value perhaps. I'm wondering how many other Energy companies of all sizes are doing similar, reducing exploration and development expenditure in light of the current prices being paid for product. If enough of them are doing this it should ensure eventually a supply driven price rise that will last much longer than the last market driven rise.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 March 2009)

pointr said:


> Another HOT thread. Yesterday AMU released the results of corporate navel gazing, feels it is significantly undervalued in comparison to its reserve position. Its quite reasonable assumption in regards to its SP/reserves position is that at current prices it is better off buying back its shares and reducing debt than exploring for hydrocarbons. A guaranteed way of increasing reserves per share and value perhaps. I'm wondering how many other Energy companies of all sizes are doing similar, reducing exploration and development expenditure in light of the current prices being paid for product. If enough of them are doing this it should ensure eventually a supply driven price rise that will last much longer than the last market driven rise.




Good points, I agree. They are severely out of favour at the moment. I can't see any downside from here. The falling $US will help, as will the lowering of debt and hopefully another buyback. The real trouble with this company for Australian investors is that we can't receive franked dividends.


----------



## pointr (20 March 2009)

Previous reply said "The problem with this one is no franked dividends". I'd be perfectly satisfied with massive capital gains.  One of the constant issues about this company was its level of debt, they have reduced it and are reducing it further.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 August 2009)

I don't know if there is anyone else is like me still stupidly owning some shares in this company. 

It looks like we are going to get severely diluted just as its fortunes are changing. If you read the large shareholder who is very angry who believes the shares are worth 80c you can see its pretty serious. I rarely vote but have voted no to both resolutions today. Everyone else should also. 
If we are lucky they might throw us some crumbs. 

Now I know why the shares have been in holding pattern. Mongrels.


----------



## pointr (7 September 2009)

Ah well Knobby22, it appears from todays announcement that we shareholders are being offerred some 'crumbs' via a SPP at 0.26 / share. It would also appear from the board reshuffling and CVC getting a seat that there has been an outbreak of 'peace'. I'm well and truly in the red with AMU, but live in hope. Hopefully the new board and other changes will do some good. Things are never going to be too bright until US gas prices get up from the current lows. Can't anyone make LPG / LNG in the US and export it. There appears to be heaps of gas in the US when you take conventional,tight and shale bed into account. With their gathering infrastructure in place you would think export would be possible unless the Govt prohibits this as un-american


----------



## Knobby22 (7 September 2009)

Hi pointr

Yes, I am much happier.  Good to see CVC succeed. They actually rang me up to ensure I vote, which I did. 

I am sure they will now be getting a cut of the raisings but at least we get the crumbs of the SPP. Now I feel that we are only getting mildly screwed, about the same as a bank shareholder.

What makes me particularly happy is the Geoffrey Towner will now only be an executive director. Someone told me, after the event, that the Towner family are well known for dubious behavior. Also it is good that that company that has been acting like a leach taking 15% of all the finds will be taken over and removed.

The shares are worth, even with the dilution, at least 40c. The company is now more transparent. The directors now should have the same aims of getting value for all shareholders. Gas is only going to get more scarce especially as the USA recovers. 

In my view there is only one direction the shares will go from here. I am going to take up the SPP, which since my shareholding is now only worth $3000 which will have a big influence on my holding.

I have had a great six months with BAU, WPL, CFU, OKN, MOC and to a lesser extent CSL and ORG performing well. This share has been the sore thumb in my portfolio. I try to buy on value and this company should be worth a lot more. Let us see what happens.


----------



## Wishful_thinking (11 September 2009)

Some facts:
1) certainty (cost cutting, seeking sales / merger, etc...) now outweighs the uncertainty (fancing with exploration: who knows what's underthere).  Wishful thinking: CVC would keep them on this pathway as they must have been in red on this one and keen to get into black;

2) cap raise: although existing shareholders do not get much, but the transaction now looks more like a 'money for money' one (existing shareholders give money to new ones).  AMU itself does not lose much, although no money was made out of this cap raise, apart from bad publicity;

3) Mar ~ Jun upleg seems to be induced by that much quoted expert review and now the options suggested in the review more likely into action

4) Market cap now in a more interesting range

What is the market still waiting for ?


----------



## Jikx (9 October 2009)

Wishful_thinking said:


> What is the market still waiting for ?




Anyone have any insight as to the volatlity in the past 6 months? Is it's production crashing? Too much debt?


----------



## Knucle (20 October 2009)

*AMU*

This stock has recovered quickly to the lower prices that it was trading for during the capital raising.  They have a bit part of their operation in the USA and may be benefiting a lot from the higher oil price in US dollar terms.  I wish I had bought more of them about a week ago when shares were at 24cents.  I wonder how high they will go.  There are a lot more buyers than sellers.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 October 2009)

*Re: AMU*



Knucle said:


> This stock has recovered quickly to the lower prices that it was trading for during the capital raising.  They have a bit part of their operation in the USA and may be benefiting a lot from the higher oil price in US dollar terms.  I wish I had bought more of them about a week ago when shares were at 24cents.  I wonder how high they will go.  There are a lot more buyers than sellers.




Always easy in hindsight,Knuckle. But you showed vision.
I didn't take up the SPP but bought more shares at 25c, when it dipped. Still not at break even unfortunately. Wish I had bought more


----------



## Jikx (21 October 2009)

*Re: AMU*



Knobby22 said:


> I didn't take up the SPP but bought more shares at 25c, when it dipped. Still not at break even unfortunately. Wish I had bought more




Buyers lament.. I knew I was onto a good thing, just didn't have the courage to put substantial $$ on the table. Though I wonder, why no ASX speeding ticket?


----------



## Trader Paul (12 December 2009)

Hi folks,

AMU ... hopefully, the two positive time cycles, due this week, will be
enough to give this one another lift off its recent lows ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



P.S. ..... BOL and BXB may also get a lift from the same
time cycles, this week ... !~!


----------



## pointr (17 June 2010)

AMU has shown some sputters of life today after informing the market that it has received unsolicited approaches for its US assetts. They have appointed Macquarie to their cause. While not the huge offshore fields any US oil assetts that do not involve offshore drilling may be looking pretty good right now thanks to BP's current crisis


----------



## pointr (3 August 2010)

AMU continues on a gentle SP climb with increasing price and volume over the past few days. On the fundamental side they are shortly to receive a current independent assessment of their reserves to allow the company to respond appropriately to the aforementioned unsolicted approaches received to buy its assetts.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 November 2010)

Shares suspended.
Finally the offers are in for a takeover. 
Hopefully pay day is coming.


----------



## pointr (25 November 2010)

Yes one would hope a payday is coming. It will probably need to be from an assett sale or takeover, the news of another deep dry hole was quietly slipped in as a non price sensititive announcement a couple of days ago


----------



## pointr (25 January 2011)

AMU has gone into a volountary suspension to allow it to assess an offer for all of the shares in the company. This follows a sale of some of its assetts and a few weeks of buying back their own shares. The company anticipates a period of around 3 weeks to consider the offer. No I idea what a buyer would value AMU at ??, the markets last opinion was $0.22/share


----------



## Knucle (27 October 2011)

Everything I read suggests this stock is undervalued. Why won't the prices kick up?


----------



## Knobby22 (30 October 2011)

Knucle said:


> Everything I read suggests this stock is undervalued. Why won't the prices kick up?




Distrust with management.


----------



## Knucle (27 November 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> Distrust with management.




They seem ok.  No rash statements or strategies and apparently prepared to do themselves out of a job if shareholder returns lifted.


----------



## Knucle (10 January 2012)

I'm expecting a significant lift in share price for AMU, especially if the price of oil nudges up a bit more.  Management has produced pretty compelling evidence that they are drastically undervalued and a business that is increasing production inside the USA while oil prices go up and foreign fields are threatened by political instability and while share price is low and has got to be a take-over target for someone in my opinion.

Note that I hold AMU shares and I will profit if you buy lots of them.


----------



## oztrades (11 January 2012)

Hi
Does anyone know the name of the well AMU sold to GGE? Its supposedly called West Klondike but a google search turns up nothing.

A sonris link would be great.


Thks
Oz


----------



## jmoz (14 December 2012)

any more opinions on AMU? caught my attention with the ~8% div yield due in a couple of months. have done a bit of research and still seems undervalued, debt levels very low and earnings still looking good. I've been out of direct shares for a couple of years now so there is probably a lot I am missing?


----------

